# PPS-PRO end of the day result



## Patmaquis (Nov 24, 2011)

In my planted aquarium, i have pps-pro in a low dosing, and gradually adding more as the plants grow.

1) is this ok?

2) is my macro and micro suppose to be all used up at they end of the day. (close to 0 ppm)?


----------



## Patmaquis (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone
should i have (po4 = .5 ppm) at the start of the day and finish at (0.25 ppm).
or have (0.25ppm) at the start of the day and finish at (0 ppm).


----------



## Apprentice (Sep 17, 2008)

HI Patmaquis ,

PPS-Pro is supposed to dose just what the plants need on a daily basis. So Ideally they should be at
zero by the end of the day or photo period. Theoretically no testing is needed and dosing is at 1ml per 10 gallons of water. Realistically though you will have to test at some point to confirm there are no excesses and observe plant growth for signs of deficiencies.

The reason I say this is simple. No two tanks are exactly alike, different water sources ( hard water, soft, contains nitrate, phosphate), moderately planted or heavy, bio-load (fish, snails, shrimp), slow grow plants or fast growing stems.
High light or low. All these thing effect nutrient uptake. Also certain plants use more of one particular nutrient then another. Some substrates can leach certain nutrients and minerals. Filtration methods 
an also have an effect on nitrate, phosphates and minerals depending on type of filter media used.

With that said here is my point. No dosing system is perfect out of the box. Not E.I., not El Natural, not ADA, PPS-Pro, etc. You will have to always make some adjustment for your particular system with what ever dosing regime you choose. For example if you find PO4 excesses you might first check you water supply or adjust feeding. If you see sign of PO4 deficiencies say like the proliferation of GSA. Then ad more PO4 to you dosing mix.

I happen to currently use PPS-Pro Of course with adjustments. I hoped I answered your questions sufficiently. Here is a link to the PPS-Pro web sight in case you need it.

http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home/pps-pro


----------

